# تصميم قالب الكهرباء 2 Mastercam X4 MU3



## حمدى 12 (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


تصميم قالب الكهرباء














رابط الملف تصميم قالب

http://www.mediafire.com/?vwfnaztomlw
​
مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم
:73:​​


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (12 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على فيديو التعليم يا أخي حميدي 
ملاحظة : أخي أنا بشتغل على برنامج mastercam x3 &solidworks 
وبإحتراف وبعرف أصنع قوالب بلاستيك بمعلمية لأنو هي مهنتي يعني إذا لزمك أي شي في هذا المجال سأعطيك كل مالأملك من معلومات وأيضأ إذا لزمني شي بدي أسئلك كمان لنحقق أهدافنا وأكبر منفعة لنا وللناس في المنتدى لوجه الله تعالى .
أخوك المحب أبو عادل المحسون


----------



## ammar-kh (12 أبريل 2010)

عمل جميل و فقك الله
ان شاء الله انا ناوي ابدا قريبا بتعلم صناعة قوالب البلاستك ولكن حاليا بدرس انواع اللدائن و طرق تشكيلها بشكل عام


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك يا اخ حمدي

الله يعطيك العافيه والله

بس اذا ممكن تعلمنا او تدلنا على مكان نتعلم فيه التصميم بالحرفنه هذي

مع العلم انا عندي خبره في التعامل مع السوليد ووركس

اخووووك سعد الشعرة


----------

